# Are these block planes worth anything?



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I know nothing about planes (trying to learn) and I need to start somewhere. 

One doesn't have any writing on it and the other says Stanley #220. 

He is asking $20 for both. Worth it?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The blue one looks like a standard angle Record block plane. The Stanley is a low angle with, maybe, a wood replacement knob, either is worth $20. Check out "Blood & Gore" for good info on Stanley planes. Sign up for Pat's monthly tools for sale letter.
http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan0a.html


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Planes*

Go for it.

You can't buy them new for that.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't see a blade on the Stanley, but they look like they could both be functional. If the blue one is a Record, it's well worth the asking price IMO. You could offer $15 if there's no blade.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

What is an average blade price?


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

*plane*

I have two stanley block planes one I bought new 25 years ago and the other I bought from a consignment shop for $15 It had the adjustable throat and the iron was like new. If the stanely plane were made in england then they would definitely worth it both of mine are the steel is better quality if so it should be nolded in the casting. As a trim carpenter I use my block planes all the time to fine tune scribed edges and cabinet fillers it is quicker than getting out a cord and the power planer or the belt sander and fits in my tool belt.


----------

